# Aroma Hops



## dicko (15/8/12)

http://www.brewuk.co.uk/store/hop-aroma-tabs.html

Anyone used these?


----------



## manticle (15/8/12)

The aroma of what? Doesn't seem to have individual strains - just 'hop' unless I've misread.


----------



## Feldon (15/8/12)

dicko said:


> http://www.brewuk.co.uk/store/hop-aroma-tabs.html
> 
> Anyone used these?



I've seen a similar Brigalow 'Finishing Hops' tablet at BigW (alongside the Coopers tins). About $3ish each - can do two 23L brews per tablet. 

No labeling to say what they are made of (which I would have thought would be compulsory for something that is ingested)


----------



## fraser_john (15/8/12)

Based on the Brewferm website, I'd guess they have the aroma tabs in the varieties of hops they can sell. Looks like an interesting product for adjusting aroma in the keg or just prior bottling/kegging.

Effervescent tabs. Distributor is in NSW.


----------



## dicko (15/8/12)

I know nothing about this product.

I found it while surfing the web.

I thought it might be good for no chillers to control aroma? Maybe not......?

Someone somewhere would have used them B) 

cheers


----------



## Yob (15/8/12)

if only Berocca would do one

:icon_drool2:


----------



## thebeemann (15/8/12)

I bought the tablets from big w about 3months ago too scared to use them if they are crap lol smell out the whole draw they are in though.


----------



## Nedasaurus1 (8/2/13)

Yob said:


> if only Berocca would do one
> 
> :icon_drool2:


id be there like a rocket lolol


----------

